# Chinese Visa



## Orangeman (Mar 25, 2015)

Is it still possible to apply for a new China visa in Hong Kong?
And is this easy to do?


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

Orangeman said:


> Is it still possible to apply for a new China visa in Hong Kong?
> And is this easy to do?


There has been a lot of controversy of late on this subject, contact the following and ask them by email is probably the best way to find out;

[email protected]


----------



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

http://www.saporedicina.com/english/get-a-chinese-visa-in-hong-kong/

First update November 2013: At the moment this is the only way to get a Chinese VISA in Hong Kong (unless you own an Hong Kong resident permit).

Second update November 2013: In general, if during last twelve months you already got one or two Chinese VISA in Hong Kong it’s going to be hard to get more than a 14 days tourist or business VISA (unless you have an invitation letter from a Chinese company but I know that many people that apply for a VISA in Hong Kong don’t).

If you aren’t one of those guys that basically live in China with tourist or business VISAs than you should be able to obtain at least a 60 days tourist VISA (double entry, this means that you’ll have to exit China and come back after 30 days) or a 6/12 months business VISA. If you get a 6 months business VISA you’ll have to exit the country every two months while if you obtain a 12 months business VISA you’ll have to exit China every three months.

If you applied for your VISA through an agency before August 2013 it was possible to obtain it within five hours. Nowadays the rush service is two working days (that is 24 hours because in China the day you apply is included on the working days) for short term tourist and business VISAs and at least fifteen working days for a 6 or 12 months business VISA.

Beside the obvious fact that if you’re already in Asia it’s more convenient to apply for a VISA in Hong Kong than in your country, another advantage of Hong Kong agencies is that you can still get a travel VISA without booking in advance a return plane ticket and an hotel in China, which isn’t always possible to have. As an example, if you plan to leave China by land or don’t know yet when you’ll leave the country, you won’t have a return plane ticket at the moment in which you apply for the VISA!

While at consular department office this is a problem, a good agency won’t care (I suppose the agency has a deal with a travel agency that books a return ticket and a room in a hotel for you and then cancel the booking as soon as the agency gets your VISA).

There are many VISA agencies in Hong Kong. Personally I like Forever Bright. With the rush service you’ll pay 650 HKD for a single entry tourist VISA, 750 HKD for a double entry tourist VISA, 750 HKD for a single entry business VISA and 850 HKD for a double entry business VISA. Also in this case there are many exceptions; you can check the price for your nationality following the link above.

The 6/12 month business VISA isn’t available for all nationalities and will cost you between 3,000 and 6,000 HKD. In this case I suggest to contact the agency beforehand.

Here you find the address and contact information:

Rooms 916-917, New Mandarin Plaza Tower B
14 Science Museum Road,
T.S.T. East, Kowloon, Hong Kong
Tel: 852-2369 3188
E-mail: [email protected]

Zhongshan Billy


----------



## Expat LD (May 18, 2015)

Why would this not be possible since they have different administrations. It is where I got my visa two years ago.


----------



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

One country two systems is how the Chinese government put it!

My friend went to Hong Kong and renewed his visa three years ago.
Last year he went back and it was declined and he had to go back to his own country and renew it from there. 

In recent times no one has ever come forward to say that they were able to renew. Hopefully some one will try it and come back here to give a result. 

Fortunately for me I have a residents permit and find renewing in China is very easy.

Zhongshan Billy


----------

